# neue HTML Seite automatisch per Script öffnen



## Mr. FISHMAN (17. Mai 2002)

Hallo!

Ich bin grad dabei mir ne HP zubastelln,
und brauch dabei Hilfe von einem Profi.

Naja vielleicht ist das ganze nicht sehr schwer aber
ich möchte in einer PHP- Datei eine neue Seite aufrufen

Es ist vergleichbar mit dem JavaScript Befehl:
"document.location=new_page.html"

Aber wie heißt das in PHP???

antwortet mir bitte


- DANKE -


----------



## Sir Robin (17. Mai 2002)

Weiterleiten mit:


```
<?php

header ("Location: new_site.php");

?>
```

muss aber vor jeder Ausgabe kommen, wenn du die Seite jediglich einfügen willst kannst du das mit include("new_site.php"); machen...


----------



## Mr. FISHMAN (18. Mai 2002)

Danke erstmal aber das funktioniert nicht!


Ich bekomme dann diese Fehlermeldung:

Warning: Cannot add header information - headers already sent by (output started at /www/htdocs/v027883/php/login.php:3) in /www/htdocs/v027883/php/login.php on line 53

Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## MindCrawler (18. Mai 2002)

Die Header Funktion MUSS vor jeglicher HTML Ausgabe im Browser stehen, d.h. auch vor <html> usw.

mfg
mC


----------



## Mr. FISHMAN (18. Mai 2002)

DANKE!

Ich werd es ma versuchen!


----------

